
Brilliant hack to send someone $1,000 cash (physical bills) - revorad
http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-safest-way-to-send-someone-1-000-cash-physical-bills
======
kevinelliott
The solution to cut up the $100 bills is quite smart, although I'm shocked
that the user did not care to mention that it's illegal to intentionally
damage money in that way. I'm sure you could play the "I didn't know" card
once or twice, but if this were to become a larger practice by lots of people,
you'd quickly see some kind of policing/seizing/etc take place.

